# Found 14 day old pigeon chick, HELP!!!



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys, 
Some trees were being cut down around our house and i found a chick in amongst the branches on the floor. It had fallen out of the nest, which also cam down with the trees. I watched nearby but out of sight, for about 1 hour, and the mother did not return. It was getting dark at this point and we have many cats / foxes around so i did not want to leave it. I used a link posted on this site to age the bird to around 14 days. I have no experience with neonatal bird husbandry although i am a veterinarian. I have put the bird, with its nest i recovered, into a box with air holes, and have a heat mat underneath. I warmed the bird up inside and gave water with a dropper as it was dehydrated. It is bright, alert and responsive now, and have mixed some whole wheat cereal biscuits with warm water and some egg food supplement. The problem i have is how should i feed this? the bird wont eat from a shallow dish (or drink from a shallow dish) so i have been syringe feeding it this mix. Is this mix appropriate for this bird? how is it best to feed it and when should it feed on its own (if it should not be already). I have a photo of it but cant find the attach image button,
Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your in the UK I can guess..so not sure what you all have over there in the way of hand feeding formula..usually that is what we use here..a hand feeding formula breeders use to feed their baby hookbills..I crop feed with a crop needle..about 30 cc three times a day and increase to 40..then back off when they are pecking at seeds. keeping them warm and feeding helps the crop to digest through..so keeping him a bit warm is good..when he feathers out all the way he should be fine with out supplimental heat as long as he is out of drafts.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

rw0524 said:


> Hi guys,
> Some trees were being cut down around our house and i found a chick in amongst the branches on the floor. It had fallen out of the nest, which also cam down with the trees. I watched nearby but out of sight, for about 1 hour, and the mother did not return. It was getting dark at this point and we have many cats / foxes around so i did not want to leave it. I used a link posted on this site to age the bird to around 14 days. I have no experience with neonatal bird husbandry although i am a veterinarian. I have put the bird, with its nest i recovered, into a box with air holes, and have a heat mat underneath. I warmed the bird up inside and gave water with a dropper as it was dehydrated. It is bright, alert and responsive now, and have mixed some whole wheat cereal biscuits with warm water and some egg food supplement. The problem i have is how should i feed this? the bird wont eat from a shallow dish (or drink from a shallow dish) so i have been syringe feeding it this mix. Is this mix appropriate for this bird? how is it best to feed it and when should it feed on its own (if it should not be already). I have a photo of it but cant find the attach image button,
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


hi Ryan & thanks for rescuing this little guy.
from your story, it sounds like more like a young wood pigeon rather than a normal feral as ferals rarely nest in trees.
Young pigeons normally feed off their parents by actually putting their beak in the parents mouth (unlike other birds who drop the food into the young open waiting beaks).
There are various ways to simulate this, easiest being a babys bottle, but cut a small cross slit in the teat so the bird can get its beak into it.
like this








The liquid should be runny like a thin milkshake, and body temperature.
If you want to post pics, you need to use the advanced post option (not quick reply) scroll down to additional options & manage attatchments,
A popup window will open, navigate to the pic on your pc & then hit the upload button.


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. everywhere is close to get hold of some baby pigeon feed but i will get some tomorrow. Is there an alternative to using a crop needle as i am not too keen on using that method?
Cheers,

R


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi bob, 
I replied to the first reply before seeing your method. Is there a good sucess rate associated with that method? how long do you use this method before they eat on their own? I have attached a photo too,
Cheers,

R


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rw0524 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. everywhere is close to get hold of some baby pigeon feed but i will get some tomorrow. Is there an alternative to using a crop needle as i am not too keen on using that method?
> Cheers,
> 
> R


yes.. you can use the method shown above with the baby bottle.. I just assumed because you were a vet you could use the crop needle as it is faster and less messy.. at 14 days I think you can feed some defrosted peas or corn if you can get some of those.. 30 to 40 pieces at a feeding.. you pop those in the back of the throat and they swallow them... and you can replace the nest material with a clean towel.


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Spirit,
I should have said, I wont be actually feeding this little guy myself, and although i can do it, the person who will be feeding it cant,

Cheers,

R


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

I forgot to add, the chick does seem like it wants to feed as when u go to handle it, he pushed his beak upwards into my hand and opens and closes it very quickly but does not open it very much.. maybe 2-3mm. Is this normal? if so, he wont be able to eat pieces of food larger than this as he wont be able to get it in his mouth?

Cheers,

R


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, thats a young woodie,
Feeding by bottle can be messy, just trial and error with the slit, dont make it too big or the food will run out the sides.
I have a young feral that I was feeding by bottle (I actually used an empty "squeezy jam" bottle, it has a solid top with a hole & a silicon insert with cut built in.) The bird took to it amazingly well and had virtually no mess at all. The fact that the top was solid and a small supporting hole meant the bird could get beak in but the supported top meant food couldnt come out the side.
Theres a pic of it in the thread HERE

Its normal for him to only open his beak like that as he would suck the food from the parents.
Its probably a bit young to be eating seeds at the moment, but having said that, when you pop corn or peas into their mouths they learn very quickly, especially if you leave some beside them and peck at them with your finger, they play about with them for a bit but once they learn to pick them up it doesnt take them long. 
Easiest way to pop corn & peas is to wrap them in a towel with head showing (keeps their wings & legs secure from any struggle)
support them gently between your knees, use one hand to support their head & open their beak & the other to pop a pea in towards the back of the beak. They then normally swallow them automatically.

My rescue was a bit older, but 2 days after finding her she was pecking at seeds fine. Once started, she didnt want the bottle anymore lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rw0524 said:


> I forgot to add, the chick does seem like it wants to feed as when u go to handle it, he pushed his beak upwards into my hand and opens and closes it very quickly but does not open it very much.. maybe 2-3mm. Is this normal? if so, he wont be able to eat pieces of food larger than this as he wont be able to get it in his mouth?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> R


they eat by putting their beak inside of the parents mouth and gulping the crop milk and seeds that are soaked in the parents crops....so they do not gape like song birds do.. you have to open the beak with you fingers and put the pea at the back of the throat. soundsl like he is hungry.


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for this info, i am trying to construct something now.. will get back to the thread when i have got something together and will post a pic for u to see.

Cheers,

R


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> When you pop corn or peas into their mouths they learn very quickly, especially if you leave some beside them and peck at them with your finger, they play about with them for a bit but once they learn to pick them up it doesnt take them long.


She is old enough to pop peas and corn, defrosted in hot water and served warm, into her mouth. At that age her parents would be feeding her soaked seeds.

She will need to go to a sanctuary to mix with other pigeons before release. *This* is a link to a list of rescue centres in the UK that are pigeon friendly. There is also a google map so that you can see at a glance which centres are closest to you even if they happen to be in another county.

If you let it put its beak through your fingers as demonstrated in *this video* it will gape and it will be possible for you to drop peas into its mouth.


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

*2 weeks later....*

Hi guys.. its been 2 weeks and the little one is eating peas / corn and has grown as you can see in the photo. He has, however, got some hardened crud from the bottle feeding but It is flaking off so all good!! He does not seem to drink though.. he put his beak in the bowl now and again but just shakes his head.. is this normal.. and should they be drinking or is he getting enough water from his peas?

Advice would be greatly appreciated

R


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He needs to drink also. Gently dip his beak into the water, abut not over his nose. He will eventually catch on if you keep doing this.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hi ryan, good to see hes getting on.
He will be getting some water from the peas & corn, but will need more. As jay3 says, if you keep guiding his beak to the dish with the water & dipping it in, he will get the idea eventually. Woodies do tend to be a bit slow in figuring things out at times.
As for the hardened food on his feathers, if you give him a gentle rub down with a soft cloth soaked in warm water it should eventually soften and come away. Normally I do this as soon as they've been fed & this saves it hardening so much. I must admit, i've been lucky in not having a lot of messy feeders, but you cant avoid it at times.
Is he eating the peas & corn on his own or are you still having to pop them in his mouth ?
If hes doing it on his own, you could try him on some small seeds also.
Just sprinkle a few around & pretend peck with your finger & again he should get the idea, or even pop a few into his beak so he gets the idea of the different texture & realises they are food also.


----------



## rw0524 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, will keep trying that Regarding the water but he dont seem to get it yet.. he is pecking loads of peas and corn.. and i have a mixed seed bag which he has been pecking at (with the peas) for 2 days now. are there any seeds which they cannot eat? He is quite greedy as he eats the peas and corn very quickly.. can they over eat cos his crop does get very full!! He has water in his basket but he perches on the edge nearly all of the time! are peas ok for him to be on or should we wean him off and onto a seed based diet?
Cheers,

Ryan


----------

